# South Florida DM looking for additional players



## OpenPalm (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Unfortunately, a couple of players in my game had to leave and I'm looking for 1-2 new ones for a Zeitgeist campaign. We have 3 players currently and are located in Plantation, FL. Looking for laid-back players who enjoy a good gaming time with madcap adventures.  Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------

